# ISPConfig "der Kunde"



## vikozo (13. Jan. 2013)

guten Tag

ich hab mal in ISP Config einen Reseller und in dem einen Kunden eröffnet.
Ist es Korrekt das der Kunde in diversen Punkten eingriffe vornehmen kann? Als Beispiel im DNS Bereich.
Kann ich das als ISPConfig Administrator festlegen was ein kunde darf oder nicht?


Ich wäre der Meinung das ein Kunde nur
- Email kunden ergänzen kann bis zum festgelegten Maximum.
- eventuell 1 - 3 FTUP User festlegen kann
- Email kunden Change/Add/Delete und Passwort zurücksetzen
- eine beschränkte anzahl Datenbanken anlegen darf 

Eine Funktion die ich praktisch fände
der Kunde kann aus einer Auswahl an CMS auswählen für die Installation (dies erledigt gleich auch noch das Datenbank anlegen)


ein Kunde sollte *nicht* subdomaine selber festlegen dürfen
ein Kunde sollte *nicht* DNS Einträge vornehmen oder ändern dürfen
ein Kunde sollte *nicht* unter Email eine neue Domaine Hinzufügen müssen, die müsste bereits gegeben sein


dies sind ein paar gedanken/fragen zur Funktion des Kunden


Wobei die Kunden die ich bisher hatte für den Betrieb von Homepage, waren kleine KMU und Vereine

Mit freundlichen grüssen
Vincent


----------



## mare (14. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Vincent,

Du kannst in den Einstellungen des Kunden das DNS Modul komplett ausblenden und in den Limits festlegen, wieviele E-Mails, Datenbanken usw. dem Kunden zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2013)

> Eine Funktion die ich praktisch fände
> der Kunde kann aus einer Auswahl an CMS auswählen für die Installation (dies erledigt gleich auch noch das Datenbank anlegen)


Gibt es bereits in der 3.0.5 RC1.



> ein Kunde sollte *nicht* subdomaine selber festlegen dürfen
> ein Kunde sollte *nicht* DNS Einträge vornehmen oder ändern dürfen
> ein Kunde sollte *nicht* unter Email eine neue Domaine Hinzufügen müssen, die müsste bereits gegeben sein


Kannst Du alles unter den Limits des Kunden festlegen wie Mare bereits erläutert hast.

Btw. Das steht alles auch detailliert im Handbuch und mit dem Kauf de Handbuches unterstützt Du die Weiterentwicklung von ISPConfig.


----------



## vikozo (14. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Till
das Buch habe ich bereits gekauft 
aber leider noch nicht alles gelesen/verstanden 
und ja ich hab es gefunden und kanne es einstellen und modifizieren.

gruss
vincent


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Zitat von mare:


> Hallo Vincent,
> 
> Du kannst in den Einstellungen des Kunden das DNS Modul komplett ausblenden und in den Limits festlegen, wieviele E-Mails, Datenbanken usw. dem Kunden zur Verfügung stehen.


Ich habe beim Kunden die Einträge für DNS alle auf 0 gesetzt.
Ich würde aber gerne das TAB DNS komplett für die entsprechenden Kunden ausblenden. Gibt es dazu eine Möglichkeit in den ispc-einstellungen?

Ich habe bereits versucht in der ispc.conf den DNS rauszunehmen bei: 



> $conf['interface_modules_enabled'] = 'dashboard,mail,sites,tools,help';


Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

> Ich würde aber gerne das TAB DNS komplett für die entsprechenden Kunden ausblenden. Gibt es dazu eine Möglichkeit in den ispc-einstellungen?


System > CP benutzer und die default Module füe neue Kunden kannst Du in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php festlegen.


----------



## suther (17. Mai 2013)

Ah, jetzt hab ich es gerafft. 

Die Einstellungen zu den Modulen in der Config sind keine realen Config-Schlüssel, es sind lediglich Voreinstellungen, die in die DB übernommen werden.

Lege ich also einen user an, während DNS-Modul noch erlaubt ist, und deaktiviere das in den Moduleinstellungen, bleibt das TAB bei diesem User erhalten.

Bei den usern muss man dann halt hingehen, und es via AdminPanel entsprechend deaktivieren.


Danke für den Tipp.


----------

